# FORTIS Spacematic Pilot Professional



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just got my new Spacematic PP from Jomashop.

So far I'm impressed, my only slight concern is the AR on the crystal which is not so great, I guess it is only one-sided on the inside.

IMO the bracelet is not worth the extra USD 275 I have paid for that version over the leather one... it is good, but I've expected a better quality around the clasp for this price. Nice to have and easier to sell.

Having the watch for only a couple days, I cannot comment on accuracy, but so far it is a bit fast, which I hope will settle in the coming weeks.

Some pictures, it has a great presence, really.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask, I'm happy to help as I did not find much information on this model myself.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

I think those are neat watches. Angular in its shape and simple, easy to read kind of watch. The bracelets on those are not the best of quality but do the job. I think you have a good purchase there and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great all-around watch. I have the same but on leather. Mine is nearly 10 years old and still going strong. All my new watches have slowed down as they broke in, so good to be running a little fast to start.

Regarding the AR, the one-sided only does so much but also means there is nothing on the outside of the crystal to scratch. The B-42 models have double-sided AR that is incredible -- the crystal disappears. Fortis has the best I have seen.

And nice photos, too!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a Fortis with just the AR on the inside, it wasn't that good either. I guess I got used to it on both sides on other brands, got spoiled.

Nice clean looking dial though, love the orange second hand.


----------



## jpd114 (Mar 10, 2017)

looks great


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing- love the outdoor beauty pics! Brings out the beauty of the watch!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Been wearing it for a month now and I can say I'm 100% satisfied.

Legibility is superb, you can tell the time by simply looking at it for a second.

It was still running fast +8-10 sec /day, took it to a watchmaker and they regulated it in 5 minutes, now it is dead-on!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very clean and nice looking!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of this beauty on a nice Phenomenato bond strap:


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you find the case too thick when wearing a dress shirt?


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

karesz501 said:


> Been wearing it for a month now and I can say I'm 100% satisfied.
> 
> Legibility is superb, you can tell the time by simply looking at it for a second.
> 
> It was still running fast +8-10 sec /day, took it to a watchmaker and they regulated it in 5 minutes, now it is dead-on!


How much did the watchmaker charge to regulate? All the shops I've contacted in my area (SF, CA) want 1-2 days and $100 for a 6 position regulation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

mpaler said:


> Do you find the case too thick when wearing a dress shirt?


Not really.... it goes well with my shirts and I wear it a lot that way.

Its not a dress watch, but still.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

CBeeZ said:


> How much did the watchmaker charge to regulate? All the shops I've contacted in my area (SF, CA) want 1-2 days and $100 for a 6 position regulation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did it free of charge. Obviously it was not a six position regulation, but still.

I find that 100$ a bit too steep. Even for 6 positions, it is not more than 6 x 5 minutes, at max.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

And the best shot I have made on it


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

karesz501 said:


> They did it free of charge. Obviously it was not a six position regulation, but still.
> 
> I find that 100$ a bit too steep. Even for 6 positions, it is not more than 6 x 5 minutes, at max.


Where are you located?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

CBeeZ said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Over the pond, in Europe


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

I have always loved the clean lines of the watch, may not be a standard "dress watch" but iI think it works just fine anywhere. The picture made me curious.


----------



## Onbrt76 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## Dave2006 (Mar 20, 2013)

Love it


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I have 1st generation spacamatic for 16 years and I'm still pleased with it. It came with double double anti-UV coating which is now listed as an option.

Hope you guys like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

